# Your Best Character?



## Grawr (Mar 9, 2008)

Well? Who is he/she?

Surprisingly, I'm insanely good with Olimar. Although, I'm probably best with Luigi.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Probably Fox.

Ike and Lucario are really close behind.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 9, 2008)

KIRBY FTW 

They completely fixed his stupid running A comet attack to more of a top kick     

I also enjoy pit so far...


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> KIRBY FTW
> 
> They completely fixed his stupid running A comet attack to more of a top kick
> 
> I also enjoy pit so far...


 Now I can use Kirby with pride!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 9, 2008)

Ganondorf, definitely.  He's been buffed compared to Melee, so yeah.  Awesome character.     

Not for everyone, though, I guess.  He's too slow for some...

Ike's second for me, with Marth third.  Those three are my "mains", you could say.


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't tried any secret characters yet, but of the starting few Kirby is the best.

I also found out I suck as Meta Knight.     
:'(				  Drill Rush just isn't for me.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 9, 2008)

Still own with Pikachu.
And Olimar's a blast. I run rings arond my brother with him.


----------



## Nate (Mar 9, 2008)

I really haven't tried everybody yet, but Pit is my best so far.


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2008)

I just played a couple matches as DK and it will be a tough battle between him and Kirby as my main.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2008)

I've only played with a few characters and so far I'm best with Zelda and Sheik.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 9, 2008)

Everyone is WAY slow compared to melee... it doesn't move as fluid as it did in melee either, i'm a little pissed.

I like Diddy... he's actually entertaining. Squirtle is pretty good too. Just squirtle, not the others.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah, Fish, that's what I thought the first couple of hours.  you get used to the new speed eventually, it's because of the new physics engine


----------



## JJH (Mar 9, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> it's because of the new physics engine


 I read it's to encourage mid-air combat. Is that right?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 9, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 9, 2008)

I knew I was going to main him ever since he was announced... Ike.  Sure, he's slow.  But he pwns.  Also pretty good with Pkmn Trainer, squirtle ftw.


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 9, 2008)

No Charizard love?! D:


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2008)

I only unlocked Ness so far since I just got it and haven't played it much, but so far my favorite are:

Ike, Pit, Fox


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> No Charizard love?! D:


 He's too slow.

Pit's edgeguard is so annoying. My bro spams that and MK's 'A' so no one can attack him.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 9, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meh, guess I'm just used to slow characters.

Ganny + Ike = <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 9, 2008)

I like charizard, he has some good regular attack really


----------



## Grawr (Mar 10, 2008)

Sonic's pretty wild, I just unlocked him. I'd like to say that he's one of my "mains", but my guess is he's just one of those characters that everybody's good with.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 10, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 seriously, slow characters ftw.

I mainly use squirtle when I'm the Pkmn trainer, but charizard is good for when my damage is high, nice finisher too.


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2008)

Ike is so dang powerful. His Aether and Eruption are great!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 10, 2008)

I like Pit the most.
Diddy Kong and Pokemon Trainer are also fun to play as.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm maining Meta Knight, with Marth and Link as backups.


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2008)

My top 5 faves in order are:

5. Snake
4. Pokemon Trainer
3. Ike
2. Kirby
1. Donkey Kong


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> My top 5 faves in order are:
> 
> 5. Snake
> 4. Pokemon Trainer
> ...


  D= No Meta Knight


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> My top 5 faves in order are:
> 
> 5. Snake
> 4. Pokemon Trainer
> ...


D= No Meta Knight [/quote]
 He's too weak for me. I found myself liking power characters mostly.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 10, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's too weak for me. I found myself liking power characters mostly. [/quote]
 yeah, I've yet to find a good finisher for Meta :/


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I've yet to find a good finisher for Meta :/ [/quote]
 Told ya guys    			  Metaknight really lacks the KO moves...

But Koehler and Gremp, have you guys unlocked Ganondorf?  If you like slow/powerful characters, he's your man D:


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya guys    			  Metaknight really lacks the KO moves...

But Koehler and Gremp, have you guys unlocked Ganondorf?  If you like slow/powerful characters, he's your man D: [/quote]
 He lacks KO moves, but he still is agile and has killer recovery. I do also play as Marth and Link, when battling bulky characters...

Nonsense, are you accusing me of only using swordsmen? XD I'm still waiting on Sonic, I might main him.


----------



## JJH (Mar 10, 2008)

1. Ike (Nobody saw that one coming)
2. Pit
3. Link
4. Meta Knight
5. Pokemon Trainer

Yes, I do love the swordsmen.

And Ike wasn't as slow as I was expecting. But that may be because I was expecting something ridiculously slow.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 10, 2008)

Just unlocked Ganondorf. And I've gotta say, I'm slightly dissapointed. : /

I heard he got a tweaked move set, but that's a bit of an overstatement. The only thing that really changed so far was the "Falcon Punch". And it's really the exact same move, except he executes it differently. Same thing with his up - B.

Though, that's not all bad. My older brother (in college) only played as Ganondorf, and he'd probably be angry if they changed his moveset.

My top 5:

1. Luigi
2. Snake
3. Olimar
4. Wario
5. ROB

And I'm really good with Sonic, though Sonic seems like the type of character everyone's really good with.


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya guys    			  Metaknight really lacks the KO moves...

But Koehler and Gremp, have you guys unlocked Ganondorf?  If you like slow/powerful characters, he's your man D: [/quote]
 Not yet.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 10, 2008)

> though Sonic seems like the type of character everyone's really good with.



yeah, although he seems a bit too fast to control easily, but I dunno since I haven't unlocked him yet D:

Pit is so easy to use...  I know a few people who only use pit and think they're all awesome because they spam the side-B like crazy lol

Oh and Bul, no I havent unlocked ganny yet


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> > though Sonic seems like the type of character everyone's really good with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look above


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Just unlocked Ganondorf. And I've gotta say, I'm slightly dissapointed. : /
> 
> I heard he got a tweaked move set, but that's a bit of an overstatement. The only thing that really changed so far was the "Falcon Punch". And it's really the exact same move, except he executes it differently. Same thing with his up - B.
> 
> ...


 By "tweaked" I meant percentage-wise, and cosmetically... a lot of the moves just look different from Captain Falcon's.

His side B is completely different, though.  It's sort of a choking thing... Up B is a little different, except he can also punch if he hits someone at the very end of the move.  Down B is a little different from Falcon's, mostly cosmetic there though.

Some of his A moves were different in SSBM, and they changed some cosmetically in SSBB, so it's tough to call him a clone this time around.

I wouldn't like it if they changed Ganny's moveset, to be honest.  I just don't see him with a sword... in fact, if he had one, he would potentially be an Ike clone.  and that'd just suck 0_0

I mean... Ike's slow as it is, so what could they do with Ganondorf?  Make him even slower?  That way, he'd just be a monster of a character, with a huge range and a ton of power.  So yeah, I think they did a great job with Ganny.  Basically just what I expected, and then some.

On an unrelated note -- Snake is AWESOME!  He's extremely hard to use, but once you get the hang of things, he's a beast.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 10, 2008)

> On an unrelated note -- Snake is AWESOME! He's extremely hard to use, but once you get the hang of things, he's a beast.



seriously... he's friggin amazing.


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 10, 2008)

I find Mario to be my favorite character out of the bunch, although is Down B is so useless. D: Hes really the only one I can play fluidly without too many mistakes.


King Deededee is another one of my favorites too. 


Squirtle is fun to play as aswell.     

But just squirtle.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2008)

Link, Falco (Wow, to think I hated him in Melee, Thanks SSE!), Captain Falcon (Same as Falco, But not as good), ZSS, Pikachu, Pit, Metaknight, Lucario and Ike.

However, out of them all, Link.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 10, 2008)

Captain Falcon, MetaKnight, Pit, and Lucario. Also good with PKMN Trainer, Link, Ike, Marth, and Olimar.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 11, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> > On an unrelated note -- Snake is AWESOME! He's extremely hard to use, but once you get the hang of things, he's a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously... he's friggin amazing.


 I know, I love Snake.

My brothers get really angry when I use him, though.     

I think the trick with his bomb/mines that he sets down is to send the opponent flying out to the side, then set the mine on the edge of the stage, so when he tries to get back on....yeah.


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 12, 2008)

Am I the only person good with Mario?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

Probably toon link, mostly but then after that samus, ike, meta knight, pit, kirby... Only a few characters that I can't use at all


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 12, 2008)

just got Ganondorf... Wow.  He pwns even more that he did in melee....  Didn't think it was possible xD


----------



## Micah (Mar 12, 2008)

I found out I'm pretty good with Game & Watch. He'll probably be one of my mains.


----------



## JJH (Mar 12, 2008)

In order from best to worst, the ones I use-

Ike
Link
Samus
Pit
Falco
Meta Knight
R.O.B.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

Why does no one play toon link? D= He's better then link.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Why does no one play toon ]
> Yeah, I know. I just unlocked him last night, along with Wolf.
> 
> And I think they both might be some of my "mains". D:


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Why does no one play toon ]
> Lies! You know I do


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, now everybody wants to play as Toon Link XD 

I haven't unlocked him yet, but I was preparing to main him since I got Melee in December    			 Can't wait to try him. Anybody here use ROB?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Wow, now everybody wants to play as Toon Link XD 

I haven't unlocked him yet, but I was preparing to main him since I got Melee in December    			 Can't wait to try him. Anybody here use ROB? [/quote]
 Yup.
Luv Rob.

He's kinda got a hacked recovery, though. : D


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 13, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Wow, now everybody wants to play as Toon Link XD 

I haven't unlocked him yet, but I was preparing to main him since I got Melee in December    			 Can't wait to try him. Anybody here use ROB? [/quote]
 I play as him sometimes.
I like to play as Wolf the most.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Wow, now everybody wants to play as Toon Link XD
> 
> I haven't unlocked him yet, but I was preparing to main him since I got Melee in December    			 Can't wait to try him. Anybody here use ROB?


I play as him sometimes.
I like to play as Wolf the most. [/quote]
 I like Wolf, but his side-B's messing with me. I know that it really only does good damage if you hit with it at the end, but it's SO hard to set up.

And I fly off the edge a lot with it. :[


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Wolf, but his side-B's messing with me. I know that it really only does good damage if you hit with it at the end, but it's SO hard to set up.

And I fly off the edge a lot with it. :[ [/quote]
 Welcome to the club.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 13, 2008)

Snake or Samus.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2008)

Alright so now that I've played for like more than an hour...

Lucas is my main, he's the fixed version of Ness that works like you'd want him to... like you can actually recover with PK Thunder. I love him. : D

Olimar and Diddy are my other two favorites, but neither of them have attacks that can hit hard enough to throw someone off the edge, they're support characters. : \


Also, anyone who plays as sonic has already lost my respect, he's retardedly overpowered.

I really can't fathom why someone sat down and thought "hey, lets make a character that's the fastest, has a homing attack, is stronger than anyone of his class, and has a double jump he can attack with, and still attack as he falls.  Not to mention his final smash is one of the best. 

Totally overpowered, he's like the new link. : \


----------



## Micah (Mar 15, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 15, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 16, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucas is an improved version of Ness


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 21, 2008)

I played with everyone for one battle each against the same people to find out who I was good with, and I was bad with everyone except ZSS, Ganondorf and Peach who absolutely P4WNS!!!


----------



## krazybrawler104 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm really good with star wolf and yoshi!!!


----------



## Copper (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd say right now I'm pretty good with Marth, Ike and Pit. However I'm not totally sure but I really like those characters


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2008)

How do you guys choose with characters are your mains?

Ones that you like and try hardest to become good with, or ones that you just stumble upon and decide they fit your playing style?

For me, I tried my *CEN-1.0-SORD* off to become as good as I am with Pikachu.. >_>
But ZSS and Wolf were characters I hated until I actually played, and now they're both joining Pikachu. (My Wolf is arguably better than my Pikachu at this point.... >__>)


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 21, 2008)

I got sick of endlessly playing as Samus, (as for some reason my drought of Smash had destroyed my ability to play as her) so I started playing as ZSS and got good with her, but didn't like fighting with her for some reason.  So I systematically checked off all the characters that I absolutely sucked with and the only ones left were Captain Falcon, Peach, ZSS, and Ganondorf.  I use those for SSE now, and Peach and Ganondorf are my best.  

Sorry if I went on too long or anything...I'm thinking about writing a book.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 21, 2008)

I went through I giant process.... it's been 2 weeks and I think I just now found the characters I'm going to actually use...  First I used Ike, but realized he was a bit too easy and cheap...  He's slow, but it really only takes one lucky hit to get a kill in :/
Then I tried Ganondorf, I still use him a bit, but I'm not that good with him.
Then I unlocked the great Wolf.  ZOMG.  freakin ninja!
I decided not to be so hard-headed and try Sonic out, love it.
I tried ZSS, and the first few times I thought she sucked and that she was weak... but dang, her whip is strong.  close behind Wolf and Sonic.

pretty sure this'll be my setup from now on, or at least a long time.

Wolf
Sonic
ZSS
Ganondorf
<small><small><small>Ike, Falco, ROB, Lucario, Marth, Samus</small></small></small>


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I went through I giant process.... it's been 2 weeks and I think I just now found the characters I'm going to actually use...  First I used Ike, but realized he was a bit too easy and cheap...  He's slow, but it really only takes one lucky hit to get a kill in :/
> Then I tried Ganondorf, I still use him a bit, but I'm not that good with him.
> Then I unlocked the great Wolf.  ZOMG.  freakin ninja!
> I decided not to be so hard-headed and try Sonic out, love it.
> ...


 Our lists are so close, it's almost ********.

Wolf/Pikachu (I think it's tied at this point.....)
ZSS
Ike, Rob, Snake, PT, Captain Falcon


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 21, 2008)

I have my best finalized pretty much now too.

Top: Ike, Ice Climbers, Sonic, and Pit
Others: Pokemon Trainer, Marth, Fox, Falco, Wolf, and Link.


----------



## Micah (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm good as every character but Olimar and Ganondorf.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I have my best finalized pretty much now too.
> 
> Top: Ike, Ice Climbers, Sonic, and Pit
> Others: Pokemon Trainer, Marth, Fox, Falco, Wolf, and ]
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Main Character: Ganondorf
Others: Zelda/Shiek, Zero Suit Samus, Ike, Mr. Game and Watch, Wolf and Wario


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you use just plain B a lot with Ganondorf more than the others?


----------



## SL92 (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay, I think I've got my mains down there now.

Toon Link (obviously, if anyone's played me online)
Marth
<small>Meta Knight</small>
<small><small>Link</small></small>
<small><small><small>Pit</small></small></small>
<small><small><small><small>Sonic</small></small></small></small>
<small><small><small><small><small>Ice Climbers?!?!</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Do you use just plain B a lot with Ganondorf more than the others?


 I don't use the B button by itself. I use the B-down, B-side and B-up.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Shadow_] Okay said:
			
		

> Marth[/size]
> <small>Meta Knight</small>
> <small><small>Link</small></small>
> <small><small><small>Pit</small></small></small>
> ...


 Ice Climbers!     
I don't understand how anybody can use them.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay.  I find it really annoying when that's all someone uses.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate when people use Toon Link's A-down in the air.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] Okay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just in Target Tests, I like using Ice Climbers, and just in Boss Battles, I like using Pit, and just when TK plays as Olimar, I like using Sonic.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol: I love using it.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] Okay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just in Target Tests, I like using Ice Climbers, and just in Boss Battles, I like using Pit, and just when TK plays as Olimar, I like using Sonic. [/quote]
 I use Pit in Target Smash and I like using Ganondorf in Boss Battles.
Olimar... <_<
I tried playing All-Star with him earlier today.
The results weren't that good(He got KO'ed against Mr. Game and Watch).


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Aaaah, Mr. Game & Watch


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, I think I can finally nail down my mains list.

"Main mains" (lol @ the term) - Ganondorf, Ike, Marth, Bowser, Snake
"Secondary mains" - Wario, Sonic, R.O.B, Wolf, Ice Climbers


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Edit to MY MAINS OVERLORD

My main- Peach
My now secondary former main- Zero Suit Samus
Third- Ganondorf/Captain Falcon
???-I don't have Sonic or Wolf yet.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Luigi and Zelda.
Zelda is a powerhouse, but lacks quicker attacks unless Sheik.
Luigi for overall brawling when facing quicker characters.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm very good with Peach. Kirby would be the runner up.


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

In Brawl?

Pfft easy... Lucas, he PWNZ


----------



## TheBigCheese (Mar 23, 2009)

im pretty good with a lot of them but im only the best with sonic and wario


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 24, 2009)

Zelda's for me, however people say I'm better as Lucas.


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm best with sonic, lucas not far behind.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 24, 2009)

im good with sheik, link and marth.

but i pwn with lucario xD


----------



## Earth (Mar 24, 2009)

None :/ dont have the game


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 24, 2009)

MARTH FTW!
Link a close second... 

Who else mains Marth? Cause if you do your amesome =D


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 24, 2009)

i have played it once and my fav. is luigi


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

im best with meta knight,lucas,and pokemon trainer


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm best with Ness but I enjoy playing as Yeti...I mean D.K, sorry about that


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

You really....can't tell by my name? <_<


----------



## Cheese (Mar 24, 2009)

Probably Yoshi then Lucas then King Dedede


----------



## Fluufy (Mar 24, 2009)

kirby and toonlink most definitely


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

Fluufy said:
			
		

> kirby and toon]MY TOON LINK!
> YOU BACK OFF!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine is Toonlink,Kirby,Wolf,Mario, and......more....


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Well? Who is he/she?
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm insanely good with Olimar. Although, I'm probably best with Luigi.


Huh, weird, i'm pretty good with Oli too :O and decent with Luigi..

But heres a list:

Fox
Wolf
Captain Falcon
Sheik


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

snake? snake? snaaaaaaaaaaaaake!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 24, 2009)

Toon Link, R.O.B., and Mr. Game and Watch are my best. I am pretty good with all of the characters though...


----------



## bcb (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Ness
2. Wario
3. Falco tagging behind.


----------



## Lazero (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine are Link, Mario, and Kirby.


----------



## MygL (Mar 24, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> 1. Ness
> 2. Wario
> 3. Falco tagging behind.


What!?

But your better with your Wario...


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think his ness is better. he almost beat me that one time with him.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 24, 2009)

mine are:
1. Meta Knight
2. Zero Suit Samus
3. Falco


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bowser


----------



## bud (Mar 24, 2009)

ok so the one I am absolutely best in is Falco, which can be somewhat associated with Fox. But I am also good with Marth, Ike, Mr. Game and Watch, Toon Link, Gannondorf, DK, Peach, and Meta Night.


----------



## bcb (Mar 27, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends who I'm playing.


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

I enjoy fast characters, such as fox and sonic.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Ike and Lucario.


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 4, 2010)

1.Ness
2.kirby
3.luigi


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 4, 2010)

Zelda/Peach.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 4, 2010)

and just like that, a year old topic got bump'd at teebeetee.

1.) Sammuhss
2.) Nehss
3.) Loucareeoh


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 4, 2010)

*sigh*

1. Peach
2. Captain Falcon
3. Toon Link


----------



## Yokie (Aug 4, 2010)

Right now, Falco.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 5, 2010)

Probably Snake. 8D


----------



## Niya (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmm...I'd say I'm best with Lucario/ Fox. And I know this might sound strange, but I kick butt with Peach. I know, I know. But my little sis (she's 4) made me use her and now she/ Lucario/ Fox are all I use. PEACH RULES!!! she's actually better than Luigi and mario put together.....


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2010)

Whoa. This is a really old topic.

My mains are Kirby and Ness. I'm also pretty good with Game & Watch, Mario and the Ice Climbers.


----------



## muffun (Aug 5, 2010)

Samus and the Ice Climbers.


----------



## Niya (Aug 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Whoa. This is a really old topic.
> 
> My mains are Kirby and Ness. I'm also pretty good with Game & Watch, Mario and the Ice Climbers.


LOL Game&Watch is hilarious. Especially when he whips you with a chair.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 5, 2010)

awesome with link, zelda closely behind


most preferred is meta knight, i like his moves and use them well.

and sonic, somewhere in the mix


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

animalcrossingexpert said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


game & watch is way OP.

friend that couldn't beat me otherwise could consistently beat me when using him.

and somehow, I suck using him. :/  oh well.


----------

